
VC Trending: Ditch Your Business Plan - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/business/2007/06/vc-trending-dit.html
======
fschlomka
I'll go with the basic thesis. Long before the internet boom (yes I'm over 50)
I was scratching ideas out on the back of an envelope and developing new
businesses. Of course ideas are a dime a dozen. What counts is the ability and
the tenacity to grow the business and see it through. Most savvy investors
understand this, even the VCs that demand detailed business plans.

